# Was muss beim Schaltplan/Dokumentation alles enthalten sein?



## DJMetro (10 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
gibt es eine Vorschrift, was in einem Schaltplan bzw. Dokumentation des Schaltschrankes alles enthalten sein muss? Wir zeichnen unsere Pläne eigentlich immer ohne Schaltschrankaufbau-Zeichnung, und eine detaillierte Materialliste bekommt der Kunde auch nicht. Jetzt möchte ein Kunde aber diese beiden Sachen haben. Muss wir ihm die liefern oder liegt die Entscheidung beim Lieferanten sowas mit zu liefern?

Andi


----------



## Dont_Panic (10 Oktober 2012)

Vorschriften gibt es keine, die das im Detail regeln.. Das hängt davon ab, was der Kunde mit der Maschine anstellen will, ob er selber repariert etc.. Solche Dinge werden eigentlich vor Bestellung abgestimmt.. Aber hier ist natürlich der Kunde König..
Grüße
Michael


----------



## Tigerente1974 (10 Oktober 2012)

Was der Kunde da verlangt ist aber durchaus "state of the art".


----------



## SoftMachine (11 Oktober 2012)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Was der Kunde da verlangt ist aber durchaus "state of the art".



Sehe ich auch so. 
Die CAD-Systeme geben sowas alle Mal her.
In meinen EPLAN-Zeiten habe ich zumindest die wichtigsten Bauteile im System angelegt gehabt und konnte die letztendlich auch als Liste ausdrucken.

Den Schrankaufbau konnte man auch erst gem. Istzustand "nach dem Bau" anfertigen, wenn du dir die Mühe nicht schon vorher gemacht hast. 
Allerdings stellt sich dann die Frage, welche Vorgaben hast du dann an die Werkstatt gegeben? Hatten die freien Ermessensspielraum?


----------



## DJMetro (11 Oktober 2012)

Hi,
wir haben bis vor ein paar Monaten noch mit Elektrocad gearbeitet. Dieses ist recht sparsam gehalten. Die meisten Makros musste man selbst zeichnen und das ist natürlich sehr zeit- und kostenintensiv und wurde daher auf das nötigste beschränkt. Inzwischen sind wir auf WSCAD Suite Electrical umgestiegt, das natürlich viel umfangreicher ist. Da unsere Firma recht klein ist, baut derjenige, der die Pläne zeichnet auch meist den Schrank. Und die Elemente auf dem Montageblech zu schieben ist meist einfacher und schneller als erst im CAD und dann auf dem Blech zu gucken ob es auch hin kommt.

Andi


----------



## WinniePooh (11 Oktober 2012)

Erst mal ist es sinnvoller den Schaltplan zu erstellen und danach den Schaltschrank zu verdrahten.
Am besten nur nach Plan, weil man so erkennt ob der Schaltplan möglicherweise Fehler enthält.
Mit WSCAD kenne ich mich nicht zu hundert Prozent aus, aber ich weiß das man bei Eplan die Bauteilenliste exportieren kann
soweit man sie angelegt hat. Dies glaube ich wird im WSCAD nicht anders sein. Aber dafür müsst Ihr halt relativ viel Vorarbeit leisten.
Die Kundenwünsche sind wie schon Tigerente1974 gesagt hat ist das State of the Art heutzutage.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (11 Oktober 2012)

Stücklisten kann WSCAD generieren. Die Stammdatenbank ist ziemlich umfangreich und ein neuer Artikel ist auch schnell angelegt. Wenn Ihr halbwegs in Serie baut, ist das nicht mehr viel Aufwand, wenn man es einmal hat. Zudem braucht man die Stücklisten sowieso um dem Kunden nach ein paar Jahren noch das *richtige* Ersatzteil liefern zu können.


----------



## steschl (13 Oktober 2012)

Hallo.
Je nachdem , was genau eure Firma macht würde ich die Stücklisten und einen Aufbauplan mit ausliefern . Sofern Ihr in euren Angeboten explizit die Dokumentation bzw. Schaltplanerstellung aufführt , dann würde ich den Schaltplan komplett erstellen . 
Verkauft ihr aber eine eigene Maschine oder dergleichen , wo der Schaltplan ""nur"" ein Begleitartikel ist , dann sollte man so ausliefern , wie man es selbst meint , vertreten zu können . 
Ich z.B. kalkuliere meine Schaltpläne als gesonderte Position , die ich dem Kunden aufführe. Bestellt er diese dann , sollte sie natürlich komplett sein .
Ich arbeite mit Eplan und habe eine Datenbank erarbeitet , die ziemlich alle Standard-Produkte meiner Firma abdeckt. 
Ist erstmal viel arbeit aber wenn man es erstmal hat , spart es super viel Zeit und Stücklisten sind in 2 Minuten erstellt. Ebenfalls habe ich für jedes Bauteil Grafikmakros mit hinterlegten Maßen angelegt. So kann ich per Drag & Drop den Schaltschrankaufbau zeichnen .

An deiner Stelle würde ich so etwas auch anlegen ! Dann kannst du Unterlagen immer komplett erstellen und es kostet nicht wesentlich mehr Zeit als wenn du ohne Stücklisten und Aufbauplänen ausliefert !


----------



## atrius (13 Oktober 2012)

Aufbaupläne dürfen, meiner Meinung nach, auch sehr einfach gehalten werden. Für die meisten Endanwender sind genaue Vermassungen nicht wichtig. Meistens geht es aber darum, die Bauteile-Anordnung festzuhalten. Schliesslich halten die BMK nicht ewig. Deswegen sollte zu einem Schalplan mindestens ein logischer Aufbauplan beiliegen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Oktober 2012)

Mal ehrlich was bringt ein Aufbauplan?
Ein guter Schaltschrankbauer sollte in der Lage sein einen Schaltschrank normgercht
aufzubauen, wenn nach Fertigstellung, die modernen Dinge der Technik, eine gute
Digitalkamera genutzt werden, hat man die beste Dokumentation. 

Ein gut gezeichneter Aufbauplan kann gerne mal 1 Arbeitstag kosten, zusätzlich kommt
die Pflege der Stammdatenbank mit den Layoutsymbolen, die im Jahr schnell mal 1 Woche
in anpruch nehmen. Geld kann man auch anzünden um es zu vernichten.


----------



## Boxy (13 Oktober 2012)

Na was bringt ein Aufbauplan?

1.
Damit die Hausfrau beim Schaltschrank ´bauer weis wo welches Gerät montiert sein soll!
Auch damit der Trafo nicht gerade oben sitzt und die Sicherung unten in der Ecke 

2. 
damit manche Instandhalter wissen, wo welches Gerät zu finden ist 
Man erlebt manchmal komische Dinge :idea:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Oktober 2012)

Wenn sich beide Parteien so dusselig anstellen sollten Sie lieber Soken stopfen


----------



## DJMetro (13 Oktober 2012)

Also mit dem neuen WSCAD, das wir seit ein paar Wochen nutzen, arbeiten wir jetzt auch mit Artikelverwaltung. Die meisten Bauteile sind dort in der Bibliothek auch schon vorhanden. Dort ist die Ausgabe der Stückliste und die evtl. Erstellung des Aufbauplans recht einfach. Unser Chef möchte halt auch die Ersatzteile verkaufen und gibt deshalb ungern Stücklisten raus 
Mit dem alten ElektroCad, das wir ja jetzt eingestampft haben, war das schon schwieriger weil es keine richtige Verwaltung gab und fast jedes Bauteil/Makro selbst gezeichnet werden musste. Deswegen wurde meistens drauf verzichtet. Nur jetzt fordert genau ein "Altkunde" diese beiden Sachen ein. Daher war die Frage ob man sie rausgeben "MUSS" oder man sie evtl. berechnen kann weil sie keine Pflichtbestandteile sind.

Andi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Oktober 2012)

Ich bestreite ja nicht das ein Aufbauplan schwer ist, ich habe mir früher auch mal 
die Mühe gemacht, aber da man ja dazu lernt habe ich das als reine Zeitverschwendung
entdeckt. Als schnell sehe ich da nur bei Kleinschltschränken von 600x600, hast du einen
Schrank mit 3-10 Türen sieht das anders aus. 
An so einen Schaltschrank werden keine Hausfrauen Schrauben und ein Instandhalter wird
den Schrank so gut kennen, das er den Aufbauplan zur Altpapiersammlung gibt, daraus kann 
man prima Biomülltüten machen.


----------



## Sockenralf (13 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,


DJMetro schrieb:


> Unser Chef möchte halt auch die Ersatzteile verkaufen und gibt deshalb ungern Stücklisten raus



Kann mir mal jemand diesen Zusammenhang erklären?

Ich hab noch nie ein Ersatzteil anhand einer Stückliste gekauft

MfG


----------



## MSB (13 Oktober 2012)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand diesen Zusammenhang erklären?
> Ich hab noch nie ein Ersatzteil anhand einer Stückliste gekauft


Seh ich aber genau so, was aber nicht zuletzt daran liegt, das wenn man denn dann mal Ersatzteile braucht,
es die ursprünglichen Bauteile sowieso nicht mehr 100% identisch gibt.

Zum Aufbauplan:
Ich gestehe ja ein, das sowas für die Fertigung, ganz besonders bei Serienprodukten, durchaus sinnvoll sein kann,
auch durchaus wenn man den Schaltschrankbau extern vergibt, um wenigstens in etwa das zu erhalten was man eigentlich gewollt hätte.

Für den Endkunden jedoch ist das irgendwas zwischen Kachelofen-Anzündhilfe und Mottenfänger.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## steschl (14 Oktober 2012)

Die Artikeldatenbank vernünftig zu nutzen und zu pflegen hat ja weitere Vorteile als nur zum Aufbauplan zeichen .
Es geht ausserdem ja auch darum , beim Kunden ein gutes Bild zu hinterlassen. Und was ist eine Woche im Jahr ? 

Zum Thema Geld anzünden ... Eine Software für 10.000 Euro zzgl. Servicevertrag für 1.000 Euro zu kaufen und 
Sie nicht voll zu nutzen .. Das ist glaube ich viel mehr Geldverbrennung  

Aber gut lassen wir das... letztendlich sollte jeder Betrieb für sich selbst entscheiden ob er nur das nötigste beim Kunden 
abgeben möchte oder ob er "besser" sein will als die anderen , bzw. ob er gegenüber anderen Betrieben hervorstechen will .

Aber okay inzwischen sollte die urpsürngliche Frage ettliche Male beantwortet sein


----------



## MSommer (15 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Andi,

Letzendlich kommt es auf die Vertragsinhalte an. Wenn die Ausführung der Elektroanlage z.B. nach VOB/C, DIN18382 Grundlage ist, gehören zur Montageplanung u.a auch Aufbauzeichnungen von Verteilern, Stücklisten und Klemmenpläne (Punkt 3.1.3)

Gruß Michael


----------



## Bär1971 (17 Oktober 2012)

Ich finde einige Ansichten hier sehr antiquiert...

Grundlegend bezahlt der Kunde für eine komplette Dokumentation und die beinhaltet selbstverständlich auch die hier diskutierten Teile. Dabei ist es egal, ob es sich um eine kleine oder große Steuerung handelt, eine Serien- oder Sondermaschine ist. Viele Kunden nehmen mittlerweile (verständlicherweise) auch Abstand von Maschinenbauer welche keine komplette Dokumentation mitliefern. 

Ich arbeite mit WSCAD und das erstellen von Stücklisten ist ein Mausklick. Und wie wollt ihr z.Bsp ohne Aufbaupläne die passende Größe eines Schaltschrankes dimensionieren? Lagerhalle für alle Eventualitäten? Immer größer kaufen als notwendig um sich 20 min. Aufbauplanung zu sparen?

Zu einem kompletten Schaltplan gehören (ausser den eigentlichen Schaltungs- und Aufbauseiten) folgende (mit jeweils nur einem Mausklick erzeugte) Inhalte: Deckblatt, Inhaltsverzeichniss, SPS-Liste, Kabelliste, Steckerplan, Klemmenplan, Materialliste.

Thema Ersatzteile... wenn nach Jahren mal ein Gerät ausfällt und ersetzt werden muss, wird man hier nicht reich wenn der Kunde es über den Maschinenliferanten einkauft. Man hat ja selbst auch den Aufwand der Beschaffung (wobei eine gute Stückliste hier auch die eigene Recherchezeit imens verkürzt). Für Verschleißteile muss sowieso eine eigene Liste erstellt und weitergegeben werden.

Aber wer riskieren mag das sein "unzufriedener" Kunde wegen zwei fehlenden Blatt Papier die nächste Maschine bei einer anderen Firma bauen lässt... bitte, die Welt ist offen... Unsere Kunden kommen immer wieder weil sie zufrieden sind. Und obwohl alle Dokumente den Anlagen beigelegt sind, schätzen und nutzen Sie unseren Service, sollte einmal doch ein Ersatzteil benötigt werden.

Das ist das selbe Thema wie "gebe ich der Anlage das SPS-Programm auf Datenträger mit?". Auch hier kauft der Kunde heute nur noch einmal ohne Programm und dann woanderst. Und auch hier darf ich berichten, das ein zufriedener Kunde Änderungen und Erweiterungen trotzdem gerne bei seinem Anlagenbauer einkauft anstatt sich selber damit zu bemühen und Garantien zu verlieren.


----------



## MSB (17 Oktober 2012)

Bär1971 schrieb:


> Ich arbeite mit WSCAD und das erstellen von Stücklisten ist ein Mausklick. Und wie wollt ihr z.Bsp ohne Aufbaupläne die passende Größe eines Schaltschrankes dimensionieren? Lagerhalle für alle Eventualitäten? Immer größer kaufen als notwendig um sich 20 min. Aufbauplanung zu sparen?


Wenn du das so machst, dann sind deine Schaltschränke thermisch wahrscheinlich ohnehin falsch dimensioniert, sprich an einem "größer als Notwendig" führt alleine deshalb in aller Regel kein Weg vorbei.

Imho ändert das aber nichts daran, das die ganze Aufbauplanung, spätestens nach der Fertigung niemanden jemals mehr interessieren wird, und somit im Grunde noch nicht mal das Papier wert ist auf dem es gedruckt ist.
Hier ist dann also die Frage, verwende ich dazu hochwertige Arbeitskraft des Konstrukteurs, oder lass ich das ganze lieber von einem vergleichsweise günstigen Schaltschrankbauer erledigen?

Zu Stücklisten und Co. gebe ich dir ja recht, das es kein Problem ist, die aus dem CAE-System zu bekommen,
auch wenn ich es in aller Regel vermeide mich darauf zu verlassen, und mir das ganze lieber real anschaue.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Bär1971 (17 Oktober 2012)

MSB schrieb:


> ...Zu Stücklisten und Co. gebe ich dir ja recht, das es kein Problem ist, die aus dem CAE-System zu bekommen,
> auch wenn ich es in aller Regel vermeide mich darauf zu verlassen, und mir das ganze lieber real anschaue....



arbeitet der Konstrukteur sauber und ordentlich kann er sich auch auf seine Stücklisten verlassen, das Reale entsteht ja erst aus der Konstruktion...


----------



## ThorstenD2 (17 Oktober 2012)

MSB schrieb:


> Imho ändert das aber nichts daran, das die ganze Aufbauplanung, spätestens nach der Fertigung niemanden jemals mehr interessieren wird, und somit im Grunde noch nicht mal das Papier wert ist auf dem es gedruckt ist.



Dem muss ich widersprechen. Ich sollte letztens einen zugekauften Schrank (NSHVT) in Betrieb nehmen, welcher ein neuer Kollege vor Ort aufgestellt hat. Leider waren 3 Bauteile noch nicht vom Hersteller eingebaut, wurden per Post nachgeschickt. Dort wo der Kollege die Adern hingezogen hat kam mir das spanisch vor, der Plan war komisch zu lesen. Habe hinten im Schaltplan noch eien Aufbauplan gefunden und meine Fragen waren beantwortet.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

